# Depression



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Mate of mine had suffered from depression for years, and wanted to kill himself but did not have the nerve. So being a good pal I pushed him under a train :? 

' He was chuffed to bits' :roll:


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Is that meant to be funny......? :/


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Made me chuckle  , not so if you suffer from depression

Loddy :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So, that's the way to go is it?

We have a narrow gauge steam train here that really chuffs.

Trouble is it goes so slow that I would have time to change my mind!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Richard_M said:


> Is that meant to be funny......? :/


Some will find it funny, some wont, who cares :roll:

Strange how some people think they have a sense of humour, when really they dont. 8O


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I miss my grandad - he did just that when he was depressed  

early last year I had depression and nearly caught a train  

a girl friend of mine (a female friend, not that sort of girlfriend) is a train driver and knows of many occasions when people do that, sometimes they only know what has happened when the engine is cleaned and they have to pick bits of bone and brains off the front of it. Yuck!


----------

